

Building a personal OS – looking for team mates - cwesleyco
http://www.cwesley.co

======
cwesleyco
I'm building a personal OS that manages your life by redesigning your mobile
home screen.

You can view a demo at www.cwesley.co/#video.

If you are interested in joining the team and want to get in on the ground
floor, shoot me a message at hello@cwesley.co.

Thanks! - Wesley

